# [C++ Borland 5] Wie Zugriff auf Access-Datenbank?



## meute (29. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich bin ziemlicher C++-Newbie. Mache seit einiger Zeit zwar einen Kurs dazu, möchte aber schon mal beginnen, eine Anwendung zu entwickeln.
Dabei sind Datenbank-Zugriffe auf eine Access-Datenbank nötig.
Da ich nicht denke, dass wir im Kurs so weit fortschreiten, stelle ich meine Frage mal hier im Forum. Als Buch habe ich "C++Builder 5 Grundlagen" vom S&S-Verlag. Komme damit aber nicht weiter.

Problem:

Welche Steuerelemente braucht man, damit man auf Tabellen in Access-Datenbanken zugreifen kann?
Welche wichtigen Eigenschaften müssen verwendet werden (also wo werden Datenbank-, Tabellename usw. definiert)?
Die Daten in der MDB sollen hinzugefügt, geändert, gelöscht und ausgewertet werden können.

Oder gibt es im Internet (eine) gute Seite, die sich mit so grundlegenden Themen, am besten mit Beispielen, beschäftigen?

Danke.


Gruß
meute


----------



## Kachelator (31. Juli 2003)

> Oder gibt es im Internet (eine) gute Seite, die sich mit so grundlegenden Themen, am besten mit Beispielen, beschäftigen?


Ich gucke immer erstmal bei Codeguru rein, aber die sind glaube ich ziemlich MS-lastig. http://www.codeguru.com

Ansonsten hat Borland anscheinend auch ein Developer Network: http://community.borland.com


----------

